# knot used for flipline adjuster



## defensiblespace (Oct 23, 2009)

I am new to climbing and have noticed that there are several climbers using a knot as the flipline adjuster as opposed to a mechanical ascending device. It is not a prussik. It looks more like some kind of a half hitch or clove hitch and is obviously self camming. What is this knot and how is it tied correctly on to the ring?


----------



## RacerX (Oct 23, 2009)

I use a hitch (VT, Distel) to attach the eye to eye prusik to the flip line. Some climbing hitches work better than others.


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 23, 2009)

defensiblespace said:


> I am new to climbing and have noticed that there are several climbers using a knot as the flip line adjuster as opposed to a mechanical ascending device. It is not a prussic. It looks more like some kind of a half hitch or clove hitch and is obviously self camming. What is this knot and how is it tied correctly on to the ring?



I think you maybe talking about the suicide knot.(see recent post)Is it only one piece of rope used, no prussic or what not . It locks on its self using the D ring as an anchor point. If so its an excellent fool proof knot. Never did find out its real name.


----------



## MerleM (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not a climber, but I think I know what you're asking. I have wondered the same thing, and have scoured the web trying to find an illustration of the set up.

My best guess at this point is that it is an adaptation of a sheet bend. Instead of tying two line together (as is the sheet bend is intended for) the flip line / scare strap is tied into a D-ring or metal loop on the harness.

If you look at this Wikipedia site for a sheet bend:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheet_bend

look at the first picture on the page, in the upper right, and imagine that the green rope is the flip line, and the red rope is the metal ring on the climbers harness. That's all it is and is so simple that it's pretty scary. No wonder that this is commonly replaced by a prussik or mechanical device.

On Season 1 of axemen, there's a scene of one of the Stump Branch crew climbing for the first time. There is a fairly clear shot of the knot and I remember thinking at the time that it looked like an awfully simple knot to hang your life on. 

I may be way off here, but that's what it looks like to me. 

Andy


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 24, 2009)

MerleM,
I think you hit the nail right on the head with the sheet bend. There was no extra line used for a prussik or any variation there of. It was just a simple hitch with the flip line itself and the sheet bend looks like the one. I would love to hear from other climbers who may use this or if they suggest something else. Some of the climbers in my area who have been climbing for a long time use this, but I know that what is acceptable as far as safety is concerned is constantly changing and improving. If this knot is safe, it certainly seems like it would be very efficient since there are fewer pieces involved.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 24, 2009)

I think what you referring to is usually called a Becket bend. (Basically a sheet bend). It's usually used for tying in a wire core lanyard to a D ring on the saddle. I 'll see if I can post an illustration.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Oct 24, 2009)

defensiblespace said:


> MerleM,
> *I think you hit the nail right on the head with the sheet bend. *There was no extra line used for a prussik or any variation there of. It was just a simple hitch with the flip line itself and the sheet bend looks like the one. I would love to hear from other climbers who may use this or if they suggest something else. Some of the climbers in my area who have been climbing for a long time use this, but I know that what is acceptable as far as safety is concerned is constantly changing and improving. If this knot is safe, it certainly seems like it would be very efficient since there are fewer pieces involved.



*The SHEET BEND, aka BECKET BEND, aka WEAVER'S KNOT, aka FLIPLINE HITCH*






Here's a post by *Treetom *from a recent thread that references the FLIPLINE HITCH (http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=109133):


Treetom said:


> I've found that it's an easy adjustment with two hands (Gibbs ascender on a 5/8 wire core) but one-handed is not practical or safe. If you prefer as few mechanical devices as possible, *you could go old school for adjustment with a wire core lanyard, referred to as "flipline hitch or Becket bend" (pg 39 in Tree Climber's Companion) You should buy this book if you haven't already.* Now that we're on the subject, I think the easiest way to adjust a wire core lanyard would be by attaching a wire core prussic and adding a micropulley for one-handed adjustment. Good luck with your decision.



*The Tree Climber's Companion  by Jeff Jepson, "You should buy this book if you haven't already."*




*http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Books/Tree-Climbers-Companion-English*


----------



## RacerX (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's an illustration of the Becket Bend:


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, that is what We use to call the suicide knot. When I was working for Calif. dept of forestry many years ago that was the only way we attached our flip line. We did such a variety of sized trees on a daily basis, we needed many different size flip lines up to 21 ft. On really long ones we used 1'' three strand. You could get a good whip with it on large conifers. It also was economical because we could easily replace them, keeping the cable core and using it for the next one. A vary dependable and safe way to attach your flip line.


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 24, 2009)

*Great Responses!*

I love the feedback. I have learned a lot already and have already ordered my copy of the Tree Climber's Companion. Thanks everyone.


----------

